# [SOLVED] lcd tv stuck on standby



## bigman5

My Acoustic Solutions LCD tv model No. LCD37805HD switched itself to standby while being watched. When trying to switch on the picture flashes up then goes straight back to standby. I've tried powering off for an hour or so to let it cool down but still doesn't work. Any suggestions? or is it goosed?


----------



## bigman5

*Re: lcd tv stuck on standby*

It was a power supply manufactured fault. Cheers for the help! :upset:


----------



## Techielad

*Re: lcd tv stuck on standby*

i know this thread is old, but i have the exact same problem. i was wondering did you ever get your tv fixed, and if so how. and is there a way of fixing the power supply


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: lcd tv stuck on standby*

take it to a repair tech if you know one and ask him to replace all capacitors. Most often the capacitors in the power supply fail. Might be just one or it might be a whole batch of them ..

If you know how to solder and you are aware of the dangers (lethal voltages waiting to shock you to death) involved in opening up your TV , you could do it yourself. 
Not the sort of work for the untrained or unskilled!


----------



## bigman5

*Re: lcd tv stuck on standby*

I was very lucky Techielad, I took it bag to the retailer to see if they could help as the warranty expired 2 months previous to the fault. They said if a tv engineer could prove in writing that it was a manufactured fault then i would receive a full refund. It cost me £10 for the engineer to produce proof and the retailer refund the £10 aswell. It was a power supply fault tho and the post from done fishin may just solve your prob. Best of luck to ye!


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Re: lcd tv stuck on standby*

Thanks for the update Bigman5 .. 

@Techielad, this thread is old and is now being closed .. should you not be so lucky, please re-post your request for assistance in a new thread stating clearly your problem & what you have tried to do to fix it .. we will be only too pleased to try to help.

:wave:


----------

